# Large format garment printer



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all,
I am looking to invest in a large format garment printer. I.e large print area. I need to print on substrates with edge to edge printing. I.e with a bleed. Printing will require head to pass over seams, Hence quality of print must be good.

Approx 24 inch width X 30" Plus would be a good size

I currently run a Brother GT541 and a Mimkai GP 604D

White ink capability would be good too but not important in this format.

I have looked at the DTG M4 and Kornit.

I have production level jobs. Not constant - but sporadic bursts of high volume jobs that need to completed in tight time frames. 

I am open to suggestions. I await your input.

I see that the ISS orlando 2014 is coming up in April. would it be worth my while to visit?
I am based in Australia

Kind Regards

M.S.Mehroke


----------



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, Looks like nothing exists in the market that would fulfill my requirements.

Maybe I might need someone to build me one.

any tips on where I could go to have DTG Printer built ?

Thanking everyone


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Printing over seems is possible but not efficient. You would need to build a foam pad for every t shirt size you've got, and placing the t-shirt on the platen would take a lot of time.

M4 is a very good printer. I would advice against Kornit because of the qaulity issues that many goot. Still Epson printer offers the best quality out there.


----------



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

Thankyou for your opinion.

I found the capital cost of the Kornit prohibhitive, hence I decided not to pursue it.

Regards

Manpreet


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

mehroke said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking to invest in a large format garment printer. I.e large print area. I need to print on substrates with edge to edge printing. I.e with a bleed. Printing will require head to pass over seams, Hence quality of print must be good.
> 
> Approx 24 inch width X 30" Plus would be a good size
> ...



You would probably have to go to large format sublimation transfers using a wide format sublimation printer and a large format heat press. You would transfer them to white 100% polyester garments.

_


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Harry has a very good point. Sublimation is really underestimated by the DTG community


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Smalzstein said:


> Harry has a very good point. Sublimation is really underestimated by the DTG community




If he's looking to print over the edges on a sewn garment that would really be his only option unless he finds a belt screen printer. 

_


----------



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

equipmentzone said:


> You would probably have to go to large format sublimation transfers using a wide format sublimation printer and a large format heat press. You would transfer them to white 100% polyester garments.
> 
> _


Hi Harry,
Thank you for your advice. My business is printing on cotton, jute, hemp and linen. I believe that dye-sub does not work on any of them.
I have good success in printing over the hem using the brother GT541.
It looks like that th brother is very tolerant to a larger print head gap as compared to the epson based printers. I. The print is sharper.
It's a shame that brother does not do a printer that competes with the kornit for size.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

you have the eagle with very large print table and white in capability

there is a garment version for each

Eagle | The Eagle


----------

